# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  یک پیشنهاد

## far9090

سلام . من تو این بخش احساس می کنم زیاد دوستان دنبال ساخت یک Setup اصولی نیستن . من فکر می کنم برای ساخت یک Setup اصولی حتما باید بتونیم از Script  ها استفاده کنیم . اگر مایلید این Topic رو جدی بگیریم و ادامه بدیم و هر کسی در زمینه Scrpt نویسی در IS تجربه ای داره در اختیار دیگران قرار بده . من خودم با ایت لینک شروع می کنم : 

http://www.installsite.org/pages/en/isp_toc.htm

----------

